# [VOTING IS OVER!] Vote For The Most Anticipated RPG of 2021!



## Maggan

Results are ”open”. Intended?


----------



## Decodin

GeneFunk 2090: Shadows of Korea is a source book, not a new game


----------



## Lammatic

Morrus said:


> As we do every year, it's time to vote for the most anticipated tabletop roleplaying game of the coming year!  Here is last year's Top 10 (spoiler: the winner was the Dune RPG, which hasn't actually made it out yet - will it be 2021's most anticipated RPG too?) Previous winners include 13th Age (2013), Star Wars Force & Destiny (2015), Rifts for Savage Worlds (2016), Trudvang Chronicles , and Vampire: the Masquerade 5th Edition (2018), and Savage Worlds Adventure Edition (2019).
> 
> We took nominations. Now it's time to vote. What will be the most anticipated RPG of 2021? You can vote for up to 3 games. Voting will be open for 7 days, until January 2nd.
> 
> View attachment 130548
> 
> *Frequently Asked Questions*
> 
> *Why isn't my nomination on the list?* Check the nomination thread. If you made a valid nomination (name, link) and it's not in the poll, let me know ASAP so I can add it.
> *How does a game qualify?* It must have been nominated by you in the nomination thread with a valid formatted nomination, it must be a standalone tabletop RPG (not a setting, adventure, supplement, etc.), and it's projected release date to the general public (not just Kickstarter backers) should be in 2021.





Morrus said:


> As we do every year, it's time to vote for the most anticipated tabletop roleplaying game of the coming year!  Here is last year's Top 10 (spoiler: the winner was the Dune RPG, which hasn't actually made it out yet - will it be 2021's most anticipated RPG too?) Previous winners include 13th Age (2013), Star Wars Force & Destiny (2015), Rifts for Savage Worlds (2016), Trudvang Chronicles , and Vampire: the Masquerade 5th Edition (2018), and Savage Worlds Adventure Edition (2019).
> 
> We took nominations. Now it's time to vote. What will be the most anticipated RPG of 2021? You can vote for up to 3 games. Voting will be open for 7 days, until January 2nd.
> 
> View attachment 130548
> 
> *Frequently Asked Questions*
> 
> *Why isn't my nomination on the list?* Check the nomination thread. If you made a valid nomination (name, link) and it's not in the poll, let me know ASAP so I can add it.
> *How does a game qualify?* It must have been nominated by you in the nomination thread with a valid formatted nomination, it must be a standalone tabletop RPG (not a setting, adventure, supplement, etc.), and it's projected release date to the general public (not just Kickstarter backers) should be in 2021.



Jiangshi!


----------



## Stacie GmrGrl

Voted. Not for Dune since it won last year.


----------



## Morrus

Stacie GmrGrl said:


> Voted. Not for Dune since it won last year.



IIRC Conan was in the top 10 most anticipated games of the year for 3 consecutive years!


----------



## Takei

Considering I started 2020 with the intention of cutting down on my Kickstarter addiction, I do seem to have backed an embarrassingly large number of these nominations


----------



## Phenomen

#1* SLA Industrie 2e* s is the most anticipated game for me. Great rules, unique, bizarre setting, cool art. It has everything my players and me love: tactical combat without minis, mission-based structure, diverse alien/mutant characters, and a crazy splatterpunk world.
#2* King Arthur Pendragon 6e* is looking great based on quickstart Chaosium released - AAA production quality (like new RuneQuest), streamlined rules, and the same in-depth setting with extreme attention to details and semi-fictional history.
#3 is tough... So many cool upcoming games! I chose *Swords of the Serpentine *since the draft rulebook is really nice, and I will 100% run it (finally a fantasy GUMSHOE! And Leiber/Pratchett city-based setting is really cool). Still, the One Ring 2nd Edition, Troubleshooters, Rivers of London, Root, and Twilight 2000 totally deserve a nomination.

PS: Blacksad RPG is missing.


----------



## Morrus

Phenomen said:


> PS: Blacksad RPG is missing.



I just searched through the nomination thread and can’t see it. Could you link me to the post? Thanks!


----------



## Phenomen

Morrus said:


> I just searched through the nomination thread and can’t see it. Could you link me to the post? Thanks!



Ah, totally forgot it's a user-nominated list. Sorry


----------



## ForeverDead

Gotta be SLA!!!!


----------



## Akodoken

Dune! Urban Shadows! Aberrant!


----------



## Waller

Modiphius' Conan was in the winner's list in 2015, 2016, and 2017. 

Modiphius' Dune was in the winner's list in 2019 and 2020 (#1 that year!), and probably will be for 2021?

I'm detecting a pattern. Should there be a rule about this? You can't be the most anticipated game of the year three years running, surely? Or can you?


----------



## WisdomOfWombats

Dune! Everyway 2nd Edition! Urban Shadows!


----------



## Morrus

Corrosive said:


> Modiphius' Conan was in the winner's list in 2015, 2016, and 2017. Modiphius' Dune was in the winner's list in 2019 and 2020 (#1 that year!), and probably will be for 2021? I'm detecting a pattern. Should there be a rule about this? You can't be the most anticipated game of the year three years running, surely? Or can you?




IMO, things can continue to be anticipated if people anticipate that the game will be released that year.


----------



## TrippyHippy

King Arthur Pendragon 6E for me, not least because they are also re-doing the entire Great Pendragon Campaign in some sort of slipcase format. 

I’ve not gone for Dune, as it was last year’s winner and the starter supplement has already been released or The One Ring 2nd edition, in as much as I don’t think they will change too much rules wise. However, Twilight: 2000 is going to be a great package when it comes out and is a welcome return. Of the others, I am most intrigued by how Everway will turn out, although what they end up doing with Werewolf: The Apocalypse 5th edition is an intrigue in itself. In fact, there is a whole bunch of games I am anticipating on that list, but I can only pick three...


----------



## imagineGod

Hate to say this, but *MoreDiceForUs* may be the biggest UK publisher now, so no longer an Indie suitable for Kickstarter for all intents and purposes.


----------



## imagineGod

Also, before all the Cthulhu faithful come for my head, I never liked Lovecrafian horror tropes, but prefer the horror of Alien which is grim but defeatable 

Yet, having played the latest Achtung Cthulhu at MODCON 2020, I am a fan of the pulp horror twist now.


----------



## dalisprime

Voted Fading Suns last year and will continue to do so this year as well. Now in theory it's already out in digital format to its KS backers but I suppose a wider physical release is still due so that's fair play.
Other than that: Werewolf 5e to see what they do with it and Fallout 2d20 because that's another game that's been a long time coming.


----------



## imagineGod

dalisprime said:


> Voted Fading Suns last year and will continue to do so this year as well. Now in theory it's already out in digital format to its KS backers but I suppose a wider physical release is still due so that's fair play.
> Other than that: Werewolf 5e to see what they do with it and Fallout 2d20 because that's another game that's been a long time coming.



Werewolf for 5th Edition Dungeons and Dragons?


----------



## dalisprime

Insert not sure if serious.jpg


----------



## emssmiley2002

Twilight 2000


----------



## babi_gog

imagineGod said:


> Werewolf for 5th Edition Dungeons and Dragons?



Nope 5th edition of the WoD


----------



## Morrus

imagineGod said:


> Werewolf for 5th Edition Dungeons and Dragons?



Lots of planets have a north. Wait, no. Lots of games have a 5th edition.


----------



## imagineGod

Morrus said:


> Lots of planets have a north. Wait, no. Lots of games have a 5th edition.



But only one game is the most popular game in the world.   

The marketing team there has convinced so many that every mention of 5th Edition defaults to that game first


----------



## Morrus

imagineGod said:


> But only one game is the most popular game in the world.
> 
> The marketing team there has convinced so many that every mention of 5th Edition defaults to that game first


----------



## Ulfgeir

Morrus said:


> Lots of planets have a north. Wait, no. Lots of games have a 5th edition.



Some have even more editions...


----------



## TrippyHippy

imagineGod said:


> Werewolf for 5th Edition Dungeons and Dragons?



No. It’s the actual 5th edition of Werewolf: The Apocalypse, with some variant of the Storyteller system (hopefully, more or less compatible with Vampire: The Masquerade 5th edition).

It will be published by Renegade Games Studios, who do incidentally plan to release a bunch of games compatible with D&D 5E - Power Rangers, G.I. Joe, etc, as well as other games like the Altered Carbon RPG. They look like the may become a major player in the RPG hobby in the coming years.


----------



## Morrus

Ulfgeir said:


> Some have even more editions...



Including D&D, ironically.


----------



## darjr

How’s it going? Any hints? How many voters?


----------



## TrippyHippy

darjr said:


> How’s it going? Any hints? How many voters?



Are you anticipating the anticipation poll?


----------



## Morrus

darjr said:


> How’s it going? Any hints? How many voters?



7.


----------



## darjr

TrippyHippy said:


> Are you anticipating the anticipation poll?



Trippy I know!


----------



## darjr

Morrus said:


> 7.



Ah, like 42? Is it the food?


----------



## Morrus

darjr said:


> Ah, like 42? Is it the food?



Just my favourite number.


----------



## imagineGod

Morrus said:


> 7.



7? 
Like you mean 700?


----------



## Morrus

imagineGod said:


> 7?
> Like you mean 700?



No, 7. The answer to all numerical questions is 7.


----------



## darjr

007?


----------



## Grendel_Khan

TrippyHippy said:


> King Arthur Pendragon 6E for me, not least because they are also re-doing the entire Great Pendragon Campaign in some sort of slipcase format.
> 
> I’ve not gone for Dune, as it was last year’s winner and the starter supplement has already been released or The One Ring 2nd edition, in as much as I don’t think they will change too much rules wise. However, Twilight: 2000 is going to be a great package when it comes out and is a welcome return. Of the others, I am most intrigued by how Everway will turn out, although what they end up doing with Werewolf: The Apocalypse 5th edition is an intrigue in itself. In fact, there is a whole bunch of games I am anticipating on that list, but I can only pick three..



Have you seen the Alpha files for Twilight 2000? Looks amazing already. Some incredible rules in there, and awesome encounters and sample descriptions in the Referee book.


----------



## TrippyHippy

Grendel_Khan said:


> Have you seen the Alpha files for Twilight 2000? Looks amazing already. Some incredible rules in there, and awesome encounters and sample descriptions in the Referee book.



Yep. I’m getting mine in a metal box too!


----------



## Morrus

Decodin said:


> GeneFunk 2090: Shadows of Korea is a source book, not a new game



Thanks! I'll check into it and remove it if that's the case.


----------



## Morrus

imagineGod said:


> Hate to say this, but *MoreDiceForUs* may be the biggest UK publisher now, so no longer an Indie suitable for Kickstarter for all intents and purposes.



I think we can let Kickstarter decide who's allowed to use it.


----------



## TrippyHippy

imagineGod said:


> Also, before all the Cthulhu faithful come for my head, I never liked Lovecrafian horror tropes, but prefer the horror of Alien which is grim but defeatable



And there was I thinking that Alien was largely based on Lovecraftian tropes...


----------



## Queen Ardana

As I couldn't find out how to vote I just do it in the comments:
Dune
Pendragon 
Rolemaster


----------



## imagineGod

TrippyHippy said:


> And there was I thinking that Alien was largely based on Lovecraftian tropes...



The big difference between Lovecraftian horror and SF horror is the weakness of the enemy. The xenomorph is horrible and scary but mortal and the Alien RPG strikes the right balance, especially with the Stress dice mechanics. Lovecraft on the other hand offers too many no-win scenarios with his horrors that cannot be destroyed but just escaped, hence, shy I avoid the Call of Cthulhu RPG. Even Robert E Howard borrows from Lovecraft but still offers opportunity for Conan to beat the horrors, and the Modiphus Conan game plays true to pulp. 

Finally, what the Achtung Cthulhu 2d20 RPG does, from what I saw in the playtest, is bring Lovecraft to a playable game rather than just no-win narrative of weak hero characters.


----------



## Aldarc

Swords of the Serpentine
Shadow of the Weird Wizard
Worlds Without Number

Honorable Mentions 

Monte Cook's Diamond Throne
Urban Shadows 2e
Legends of Grayskull
Tales of Xadia

I didn't necessarily vote for my favorites or the even the ones that I may most enjoy playing. I voted for ones that I thought that I most genuinely curious to see in their final form and delve their inner workings.


----------



## imagineGod

Aldarc said:


> Swords of the Serpentine
> Shadow of the Weird Wizard
> Worlds Without Number
> 
> Honorable Mentions
> 
> Monte Cook's Diamond Throne
> Urban Shadows 2e
> Legends of Grayskull
> Tales of Xadia
> 
> I didn't necessarily vote for my favorites or the even the ones that I may most enjoy playing. I voted for ones that I thought that I most genuinely curious to see in their final form and delve their inner workings.



If you want to vote, there is a checkbox near each entry listed. 

Not sure typing in comments counts as a vote, unless Morrus wants the extra work to tally comments voting.


----------



## Aldarc

Thank you, but I already voted. Just publicly listing them.


----------



## imagineGod

It is said the cover should not be the primary determinant for a good book. Yet, the classic art style of pulp era novella and comics that graces "*Acthung Cthulhu 2d20*" is sure inspiring me consider it my primary Lovecraftian entertainment RPG. Though I may checkout Pulp Cthulhu too.





Not to get into Cthulhu edition wars, is "*Pulp Cthulhu*" built on the BRP of *Call of Cthulhu *core? I just checked out an advert for Pulp Ctuhulhu and it seems so different in style from call of Cthulhu and I quote:

_Pulp Cthulhu is a game of two-fisted adventure, weird science, dark deeds, and brave heroes. With this book, some roleplaying dice, and the Call of Cthulhu Rulebook, you have everything you need to adventure and explore games set in the pulp genre.

*Tired of your investigators dying in quick succession when jaunting around the world in a desperate bid to save humanity? Wishing that sometimes your investigator could make a stand instead of hiding and waiting for the eldritch horror to pass? *Pulp Cthulhu ups the ante and provides you with tougher, more capable heroes—ready to take on the villainous machinations of the Cthulhu Mythos!_


----------



## agrayday

Apologies, i had asked in the original nominated thread after i think it sort of ended, but:

1) Is there a thought about closing the loop with a "Nominated Best RPG's" released this year, or is that done and i obviously missed it?
_Just thinking about those releases that happen during the year that are not announced earlier and how to get visibility to them.
_
2) Also any thought on how to handle RPG's that seem to float out there with multiple nominations across multiple years but havent been released.... ?

Thanks Morrus & Enworld Team for all your hard work over the past year, and  hoping 2021 will be an improvement.


----------



## Frogbad

imagineGod said:


> It is said the cover should not be the primary determinant for a good book. Yet, the classic art style of pulp era novella and comics that graces "*Acthung Cthulhu 2d20*" is sure inspiring me consider it my primary Lovecraftian entertainment RPG. Though I may checkout Pulp Cthulhu too.
> 
> View attachment 130649
> 
> Not to get into Cthulhu edition wars, is "*Pulp Cthulhu*" built on the BRP of *Call of Cthulhu *core? I just checked out an advert for Pulp Ctuhulhu and it seems so different in style from call of Cthulhu and I quote:
> 
> _Pulp Cthulhu is a game of two-fisted adventure, weird science, dark deeds, and brave heroes. With this book, some roleplaying dice, and the Call of Cthulhu Rulebook, you have everything you need to adventure and explore games set in the pulp genre.
> 
> *Tired of your investigators dying in quick succession when jaunting around the world in a desperate bid to save humanity? Wishing that sometimes your investigator could make a stand instead of hiding and waiting for the eldritch horror to pass? *Pulp Cthulhu ups the ante and provides you with tougher, more capable heroes—ready to take on the villainous machinations of the Cthulhu Mythos!_



Yes it based on the same rules with some tweaks around character creation (more hit points, talents etc)


----------



## imagineGod

Frogbad said:


> Yes it based on the same rules with some tweaks around character creation (more hit points, talents etc)



Thanks for the response. So just a few tweaks to the original Call of Cthulhu rules and suddenly you have a cool pulp heroes against the mythos? I did not know it was that easy to fix my problems with Cthulhu. Must try out this Pulp Cthulhu version of Call of Cthulhu in the new year.


----------



## Imaculata

I'm excited for advanced 5e (level up). I don't play 5e myself, but a good friend of mine does, and she may end up dragging us kicking and screaming into a 5e game in the near future. Advanced 5e would make a nice birthday gift.


----------



## TrippyHippy

imagineGod said:


> The big difference between Lovecraftian horror and SF horror is the weakness of the enemy. The xenomorph is horrible and scary but mortal and the Alien RPG strikes the right balance, especially with the Stress dice mechanics. Lovecraft on the other hand offers too many no-win scenarios with his horrors that cannot be destroyed but just escaped, hence, shy I avoid the Call of Cthulhu RPG. Even Robert E Howard borrows from Lovecraft but still offers opportunity for Conan to beat the horrors, and the Modiphus Conan game plays true to pulp.
> 
> Finally, what the Achtung Cthulhu 2d20 RPG does, from what I saw in the playtest, is bring Lovecraft to a playable game rather than just no-win narrative of weak hero characters.



I don’t really buy into that analysis of Lovecraft. While the cosmology of Lovecraft is clearly pessimistic and humanity is insignificant on those cosmic terms, individual protagonists manage to progress against particular antagonists in various stories and ‘win’ in the short term. The actual story and design of Alien was heavily influenced by Lovecraft, regardless.


----------



## ART!

Perhaps I am somewhat boring in my current ttrpg interests, but my group is very happy with D&D 5E, so I voted for *Beowulf* (which I backed!) and *Level Up*.


----------



## Guest 7025638

Well, it was difficult to pick even one system, which may be unfortunate..


----------



## Mistwell

Picking only three was tough. I had 8 choices I really wanted. What a great list and a nice thought for the upcoming year!


----------



## Tonguez

Worlds without Number as Kevin Crawford is a RPG maestro, 
Villagesong sounds intriguing


----------



## Menachem

Thirsty Sword Lesbians, Wanderhome, Monster Care Squad.


----------



## aramis erak

Ulfgeir said:


> Some have even more editions...



And the D&D marketing team pulled a real whopper in calling the 1999 edition "D&D 3rd Edition" since it's at least the 5th edition released (OE, AD&D, Holmes/BX/BECMI/Cyclopedia, AD&D2e. Most sane people don't consider Holmes' Basic part of the BX/BECMI/Cyclopedia line, many sane people lump Holmes either in OE or AD&D 1E. Many consider it a separate edition of its own, since it is neither a match to the OE mechanics, the AD&D Mechanics, nor the later BX/BECMI/Cyclopedia  line)

Me, I'm anticipating Dune (corebook), T2K 4E, and TOR 2E... (That "revised" isn't considered a different edition despite all the changes... that leaves me wondering about C7's collective sanity. Still, it was a strong improvement.) I didn't vote for, but am anticipating, Stargate. I've already got enough play out of it to pay for my KS purchase.


----------



## Lawrence Whitaker

Wondering why Luther Arkwright is on this list? It was released by The Design Mechanism in 2015 and is still in print.


----------



## Morrus

Lawrence Whitaker said:


> Wondering why Luther Arkwright is on this list? It was released by The Design Mechanism in 2015 and is still in print.



Apparently a new edition was announced at Gen Con online 2020?


----------



## Lawrence Whitaker

Nope. We said that Bryan Talbot was releasing a new Luther Arkwright graphic novel, and at some point we'd update the game, but we never said we were releasing it in 2021. So someone's jumped the gun.


----------



## Morrus

Lawrence Whitaker said:


> Nope. We said that Bryan Talbot was releasing a new Luther Arkwright graphic novel, and at some point we'd update the game, but we never said we were releasing it in 2021. So someone's jumped the gun.



Cool; I’ll remove it then! Maybe next year! 

The good news is the updated game is anticipated by people, even if it doesn’t have a release date!


----------



## Lawrence Whitaker

Thanks. I don't want people getting up a bunch of false hopes!


----------



## Oss1ncrp

Morrus said:


> As we do every year, it's time to vote for the most anticipated tabletop roleplaying game of the coming year!  Here is last year's Top 10 (spoiler: the winner was the Dune RPG, which hasn't actually made it out yet - will it make it onto the list for the third year running?) Previous winners include 13th Age (2013), Star Wars Force & Destiny (2015), Rifts for Savage Worlds (2016), Trudvang Chronicles , and Vampire: the Masquerade 5th Edition (2018), and Savage Worlds Adventure Edition (2019).
> 
> We took nominations. Now it's time to vote. What will be the most anticipated RPG of 2021? You can vote for up to 3 games. Voting will be open for 7 days, until January 2nd.
> 
> View attachment 130548
> 
> *Frequently Asked Questions*
> 
> *Why isn't my nomination on the list?* Check the nomination thread. If you made a valid nomination (name, link) and it's not in the poll, let me know ASAP so I can add it.
> *How does a game qualify?* It must have been nominated by you in the nomination thread with a valid formatted nomination, it must be a standalone tabletop RPG (not a setting, adventure, supplement, etc.), and it's projected release date to the general public (not just Kickstarter backers) should be in 2021.



Dee sanction


----------



## Stacie GmrGrl

Morrus said:


> IIRC Conan was in the top 10 most anticipated games of the year for 3 consecutive years!



But it didn't win I don't think. It's just like how you won't let the podcast winner of the year be in the following years contest.


----------



## Stacie GmrGrl

Mistwell said:


> Picking only three was tough. I had 8 choices I really wanted. What a great list and a nice thought for the upcoming year!



Yeah, that was a sneaky limiter on the voting.  

I had at least 6 I wanted to nominate, and I realize I voted wrong now.


----------



## Fall

I vote for SLA Industries, 2nd Edition and Monte Cook's Diamond Throne.
SLA because I've been a fan since the 90s, it's wonderfully dark, and they asked. Diamond Throne because I had the books for 3e back in the day and I sort of, accidentally joined the Kickstarter. The more I think about it, the more I'm looking forward it.


----------



## Mistwell

Stacie GmrGrl said:


> Yeah, that was a sneaky limiter on the voting.
> 
> I had at least 6 I wanted to nominate, and I realize I voted wrong now.



You can still change your vote!


----------



## TrippyHippy

Lawrence Whitaker said:


> Wondering why Luther Arkwright is on this list? It was released by The Design Mechanism in 2015 and is still in print.



That was a supplemental release for Mythras. What you proposed in at least one communication, essentially as a new edition, is for Luther Arkwright to be a standalone RPG. You are waiting on the new material that Bryan Talbot is working on, having renewed your license with him. It is speculation therefore, how long it will take for the game to come out - maybe not 2021 but 2022? - but you did say it was coming. This is merely an anticipation poll - some things have been in the charts for years.


----------



## doctorbadwolf

Pretty much just Thirsty Sword Lesbians (also read the book Gideon The Ninth, if you haven't. Angry Lesbian Necromancers In Space!) and Shadow of The Weird Wizard. Most of the rest I've never heard of, though some have cool names.


----------



## TrippyHippy

For the sake of equity it is probably also worth noting that Trinity Continuum: Aberrant is also, technically, not a standalone game but a setting supplement for Trinity Continuum. It does have new rules regarding superpowers, but you’d need Trinity Continuum to play it. Not sure if this applies to other things on the list.


----------



## Morrus

TrippyHippy said:


> For the sake of equity it is probably also worth noting that Trinity Continuum: Aberrant is also, technically, not a standalone game but a setting supplement for Trinity Continuum. It does have new rules regarding superpowers, but you’d need Trinity Continuum to play it. Not sure if this applies to other things on the list.



If that’s the case, it’s not eligible.


----------



## TrippyHippy

Morrus said:


> If that’s the case, it’s not eligible.



I didn’t make that nomination, although I am a kickstarter backer and have seen the preliminary PDF. It isn’t standalone.

There are other Onyx Path/White Wolf games on that list that will be standalone though. They have different policies on different lines.

I’m just wondering if there are other games on the list that are really supplements for generic core systems? Pathfinder for Savage Worlds, for example?


----------



## dwayne

I would comment but don't want to be  Anti-inclusive


----------



## Morrus

dwayne said:


> I would comment but don't want to be  Anti-inclusive



With 5 warnings on your account, that’s a very wise choice. Also don’t vaguepost about anti-inclusivity either.


----------



## generic

The fact that I've heard of almost none of these makes me realize how out-of-touch I've become with RPGs since COVID.


----------



## imagineGod

Someone on the *Terminator RPG Quickstart* thread mentioned an interesting way to count real rules editions, not just market branding editions. Do *D&D Holmes* is considered different an edition from *B/X and BECMI*. 

Now that approach raises problems counting editions for game books with two rulsets, like the original *Achtung Cthulhu *RPG from Modiphius that includes two different rulsets in one book, including Call of Cthulhu rules. Does that make it two editions on one book? And does the new *Achtung Cthulhu 2d20* then become a 3rd edition? 

I have seen multiple rules in other books like Kobold Press Midgard Campaign Setting for Pathfinder and Fantasy Age in one book.


----------



## imagineGod

Aebir-Toril said:


> The fact that I've heard of almost none of these makes me realize how out-of-touch I've become with RPGs since COVID.



Egg Embry here runs a regular series of posts on the latest Kickstarters and print ready RPGs and most on the voting list were mentioned on those


----------



## generic

imagineGod said:


> Egg Embry here runs a regular series of posts on the latest Kickstarters and print ready RPGs and most on the voting list were mentioned on those



Haven't been active on the forums for quite a time, thanks for the thread recommendation.


----------



## Morrus

2 days left to vote!


----------



## imagineGod

Happy New Year. 
Looks like voting closes tomorrow. 

And I guess I must take Fallout after the near apocalyptic 2020 experience.


----------



## Morrus

We’ve had thousands of votes, but there’s literally 4 votes between the top two and it closes tomorrow!


----------



## Mercador

Thanks for the bump. I guess Dune will win but I dunno, I can't imagine myself playing Dune in TTRPG.


----------



## Enevhar Aldarion

Aebir-Toril said:


> The fact that I've heard of almost none of these makes me realize how out-of-touch I've become with RPGs since COVID.




I read pretty regularly here and I have heard of only a few of these too. That just reminds me of how niche most RPGs really are. If this were the pre-Kickstarter days, most of these would be lucky to ever publish more than the core rules before disappearing into the "Lack of Sales" Afterlife. In the 80's and 90's, I bought the core rules for many games, only for them to get little or no support.


----------



## SpaceOtter

I voted for Swords of the Serpentine (the pre-release is superb), Legends of Greyskull (because He-Man), and Shadow of the Weird Wizard (as a less grimdark evolution of SotDL).


----------



## Ulfgeir

I think only 1 of those I voted for have a chance of actually being top 10.  Voted for Brancalonia, The Troubleshooters, and Rivers of London.

The ones I think will be in the top 10 (no idea of order, so alphabetically. Just writing them down to see how well I guessed): 
Achtung Cthulhu 2d20, Dune, Fallout 2d20, Hellboy, Legends of Grayskull, Rivers of London, SLA Industried 2e, The one Ring 2e, Trudvagn Adventures for 5e, Twilight 2000. 

Is it about the same number of voters and nominations as previous years?


----------



## TrippyHippy

Ulfgeir said:


> I think only 1 of those I voted for have a chance of actually being top 10.  Voted for Brancalonia, The Troubleshooters, and Rivers of London.
> 
> The ones I think will be in the top 10 (no idea of order, so alphabetically. Just writing them down to see how well I guessed):
> Achtung Cthulhu 2d20, Dune, Fallout 2d20, Hellboy, Legends of Grayskull, Rivers of London, SLA Industried 2e, The one Ring 2e, Trudvagn Adventures for 5e, Twilight 2000.
> 
> Is it about the same number of voters and nominations as previous years?



Not King Arthur Pendragon 6E? 

<shrug>


----------



## Ulfgeir

TrippyHippy said:


> Not King Arthur Pendragon 6E?
> 
> <shrug>



Nope.  I think it might be too niche. That said, I do understand that a lot of those that have played previous versions hold it in high regard, so I think it will do well in sales. The one game on my list that I am most unsure of is Rivers of London. So Pendragon 6e or Werewolf 5e might very well take that place. But this was only my guesses.


----------



## TrippyHippy

Ulfgeir said:


> Nope.  I think it might be too niche. That said, I do understand that a lot of those that have played previous versions hold it in high regard, so I think it will do well in sales. The one game on my list that I am most unsure of is Rivers of London. So Pendragon 6e or Werewolf 5e might very well take that place. But this was only my guesses.



It’s also a game that is based on a foundation text of Western fantasy literature and mythology, listed as one the 100 best hobby games of all time (as compiled by industry experts via Green Ronin publications), that has earned GAMA Hall of Fame status, an Origins award for best rules, featuring a campaign that was awarded the H.G Well’s Award, another Origins Award and a Diana Jones Award for best adventure, written by a GAMA Hall of Fame game designer in what he identified as his personal masterpiece (and that this coming edition is the 'ultimate edition’ with all the high production trimmings that has characterized Chaosium’s recent new editions).

Quite a niche!


----------



## Ulfgeir

TrippyHippy said:


> It’s also a game that is based on a foundation text of Western fantasy literature and mythology, listed as on the 100 best hobby games of all time (as compiled by industry experts via Green Ronin publications), that has earned GAMA Hall of Fame status, an Origins award for best rules, featuring a campaign that was awarded the H.G Well’s Award and a Diana Jones Award for best adventure, written by a GAMA Hall of Fame game designer in what he identified as his personal masterpiece (and that this coming edition is the 'ultimate edition’ with all the high production trimmings that has characterized Chaosium’s recent new editions).
> 
> Quite a niche!



Will be interesting to see the results. 

I don't think I have ever during my 35+ years that I have played rpg's seen it on a convention or met anyone that played it. But as I said, I know a lot of people hold it in high regard. The question is if it is enough people that want it. As for niche, think of it as a small independent film that the critics (and the few that have seen it) love, compared to the big summer block busters..


----------



## imagineGod

Ulfgeir said:


> I think only 1 of those I voted for have a chance of actually being top 10.  Voted for Brancalonia, The Troubleshooters, and Rivers of London.
> 
> The ones I think will be in the top 10 (no idea of order, so alphabetically. Just writing them down to see how well I guessed):
> Achtung Cthulhu 2d20, Dune, Fallout 2d20, Hellboy, Legends of Grayskull, Rivers of London, SLA Industried 2e, The one Ring 2e, Trudvagn Adventures for 5e, Twilight 2000.
> 
> Is it about the same number of voters and nominations as previous years?



What of Stargate? It was a 10 series long TV saga? Too out-of-date for us now? I mean it is powered by 5th Edition D&D so pretty accessible.


----------



## Ulfgeir

imagineGod said:


> What of Stargate? It was a 10 series long TV saga? Too out-of-date for us now? I mean it is powered by 5th Edition D&D so pretty accessible.



Missed that that was even an option.  

Yes, it is probably the (distant) 3rd most wellknown SF-property when it cones to mainstream audiences way after Star Wars and Star Trek. The problem is imo that it mostly fills the same kind of thematic niche as Star Trek (exploration). But it is not unique enough to really stand out. This might be a better topic though for a separate thread.


----------



## Morrus

1st and 2nd place are neck and neck, as are 5 & 6, and 7 & 9. It's a tight race!


----------



## Matt Frisbee

I voted for two - The Troubleshooters (I played in a demo on the Babies with Knives YouTube Channel) and the reboot of Twilight: 2000.  I would like to cast my third vote for Axion Punk (again, I played in a demo of that game on the Babies with Knives YouTube Channel).


----------



## Mark Buenaluz

didn't the one ring 2nd ed get axed due to licensing?


----------



## Morrus

Mark Buenaluz said:


> didn't the one ring 2nd ed get axed due to licensing?



Briefly, until Free League took it over.


----------



## Enevhar Aldarion

TrippyHippy said:


> It’s also a game that is based on a foundation text of Western fantasy literature and mythology, listed as one the 100 best hobby games of all time (as compiled by industry experts via Green Ronin publications), that has earned GAMA Hall of Fame status, an Origins award for best rules, featuring a campaign that was awarded the H.G Well’s Award, another Origins Award and a Diana Jones Award for best adventure, written by a GAMA Hall of Fame game designer in what he identified as his personal masterpiece (and that this coming edition is the 'ultimate edition’ with all the high production trimmings that has characterized Chaosium’s recent new editions).
> 
> Quite a niche!




On this website, it will be seen as less niche just because the user base here skews older. But in general, I think anything Arthurian is much more niche now than it was 20 years ago.


----------



## SirSpinner

Why is Broken Compass - Adventure Role Playing Game and Ruin Master not in here?


----------



## Morrus

SirSpinner said:


> Why is Broken Compass - Adventure Role Playing Game and Ruin Master not in here?











						Nominate your MOST ANTICIPATED RPG of 2021
					

As I do every year, I'm taking nominations for the MOST ANTICIPATED RPG poll for the coming year. Here is last year's Top 10 (spoiler: the winner was the Dune RPG, which hasn't actually made it out yet). Previous winners include 13th Age (2013), Star Wars Force & Destiny (2015), Rifts for Savage...




					www.enworld.org


----------



## Backcountry164

imagineGod said:


> Hate to say this, but *MoreDiceForUs* may be the biggest UK publisher now, so no longer an Indie suitable for Kickstarter for all intents and purposes.



It won't be long before all major publications are crowdfunded. It's a solid business model and established companies provide better value and a safer bet for backers. The "intents and purposes" of crowdfunding has  and continues to change...


----------



## tankmodeler

Twilight 2000


----------



## Morrus

And that's it, folks! Voting is over! I'll compile the results and post an article.


----------



## Abraham Frank

Twilight 2000, Rolemaster (unified), Prowlers and Paragons Ultimate Edition. FYI: I would have voted for Ascendant from Autarch, which I did the kickstarter for, but it wasn't listed.


----------



## Abraham Frank

Abraham Frank said:


> Twilight 2000, Rolemaster (unified), Prowlers and Paragons Ultimate Edition. FYI: I would have voted for Ascendant from Autarch, which I did the kickstarter for, but it wasn't listed.



And rats thought I still had a couple of minutes to respond.


----------



## Onslaught 108

i vote for dungeons and dragons advanced 5 editions.   Please win and make psionic a true different power system like 2 edition and entire psionic class too.


----------



## imagineGod

Morrus said:


> 1st and 2nd place are neck and neck, as are 5 & 6, and 7 & 9. It's a tight race!



This is what our hobby space should look like, when the shadow of the 800lb gorilla does not take all the light away from the smaller publishers.

Though, obviously, many nominees are offspring of the most popular game in the world, anyway.


----------



## Ulfgeir

@TrippyHippy well, you were right; Pendragon was popular. I got 4 out of 10.


----------



## imagineGod

Ulfgeir said:


> @TrippyHippy well, you were right; Pendragon was popular. I got 4 out of 10.



And I never ever played it. Guess time to look for a quickstart if one exists.


----------



## TrippyHippy

Ulfgeir said:


> @TrippyHippy well, you were right; Pendragon was popular. I got 4 out of 10.



Not gloating about it. However, Pendragon is a significant game for many and, as with any game that has a 35+ year history behind it, it has had plenty of time to build a following. The reason it probably isn't played at conferences much is because it is a game that is mostly played with long campaigns (like, multi-generational), rather than one shots. However....



			
				imagineGod said:
			
		

> Guess time to look for a quickstart if one exists.




The Adventure of the Great Hunt - a Quickstart preview of Greg Stafford's "ultimate edition" for the Pendragon RPG


----------



## aramis erak

Enevhar Aldarion said:


> I read pretty regularly here and I have heard of only a few of these too. That just reminds me of how niche most RPGs really are. If this were the pre-Kickstarter days, most of these would be lucky to ever publish more than the core rules before disappearing into the "Lack of Sales" Afterlife. In the 80's and 90's, I bought the core rules for many games, only for them to get little or no support.



Ah, yes... I remember using WWIVnet to find out about supplements for Reich Star... and was told one was in the works - the Tech Book. Been waiting almost 3 decades... no longer interested in running the game... but would love to see the techbook still. (It was mechanically close to GURPS, but using different dice.)


----------



## emssmiley2002

Ha, I knew Twilight would be number 1


----------

